# طريقة رفع الملفات



## اثنين (21 مايو 2006)

*بعض الطرق للتخلص من مشاكل رابيد شير وداعا &#15*

أعاني ويعاني الكثير من مشاكل تنزيل الملفات من موقع رابيد شير. ومع ذلك نرى الكثير من رواد هذا الموقع يرفعون الكثير من الكتب القيمه التي نتمنى الحصول عليها على أحد هذا الموقع.
والموقع ميجا ابلود محجوب بالسعوديه وهذا يعني حرمان قطاع كبير من رواد المنتدى من الكتب المرفوعه على هذا الموقع.

أجتهدت وبحثت عن أفضل المواقع برأيي وهاهي أمامكم. آمل من الأخوه تقييمها و اذا كان هناك مواقع أخرى كذلك وضعهها.

http://www.putfwd.com/
1GB of free storage and 5GB of free bandwidth per month

http://www.megashares.com/
single session upload limit is 1.5GB

http://www.mailbigfile.com/
maximum file size 1GB 

http://www.freefilehosting.org/
50 MB of disk space for your files and 5 GB of monthly bandwidth

http://www.filegig.com/
unlimited file hosting, but if a file isn't downloaded for 30 days it may deleted

http://www.filebull.com/
Store up to* 1 gigabyte* of files


----------



## اثنين (21 مايو 2006)

*بعض الطرق للتخلص من مشاكل رابيد شير*

هذه بعض الطرق وجدتها في أحد المواقع وترجمت بعضها:
http://www.tech-recipes.com/internet_tips869.html

1- ضع العبارة التالية اذا بدأ بالعد التنازلي في العنوان ثم اضغط اوكي
javascript:alert(c=0)

2- غير الأي بي ادريسس بتشغيل البرنامج 
cmd.exe
ثم كتابة الاوامر التالية
ipconfig /flushdns 
ipconfig /release 
ipconfig /renew 
exit
ثم مسح الكوكيز ثم استخدام الرابيد شير

يمكن تجربة الطرق الاخرى من اللنك أعلاه​


----------



## eng_hazem123 (27 مايو 2006)

[frame="11 70"] جزاءكم الله خيرا[/frame]


----------



## motaz_95 (29 مايو 2006)

[BLINK] 
[GRADE="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]مع الشكر والتحية لأحمد سلامة عفيفي[/GRADE]
[/BLINK]
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخي الكريم, أود فعلاً أن تفيدنا بما لديك من كتب وغيرها, ويمكن وضع ملفاتك كما يلي:
إذا كانت ملفات (كتب) أقل من 2 ميجابيت وبصيغة PDF منها يجب أولاً أن تذهب الى إضافة رد​ 



 
ثم بعدها إضغط على (التحكم بالملفات المرفقة)​ 


 
سوف تظهر لك نافذة Window تطالبك بتحديد مسار الملف المراد رفعه, لذلك قم بعمل إستعراض Browse, ومنها قم بإختيار الملف كما في الشكل التالي​ 


 
وبعد تحديد الملف, تقوم بضغط رفع كما في الشكل التالي​ 




هذا في حالة ان الملف أقل من 2 ميجابيت.​


----------



## motaz_95 (29 مايو 2006)

*الملفات الأكبر حجماً!*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ماذا بخصوص الملفات الأكبر من 2 ميجابيت, يمكنك رفع الملفات على أحد مواقع الرفع المشهورة, وأذكر أحدها وانا شخصياً أستخدمه وهو
www.zupload.com أو www.rapidshare.de
اما إذا كانت الملفات كبيرة مثل 50 ميجابيت, فمن الصعب رفعها مرة واحدة لذلك أنصحك بتقسيم الملف بإستخدام برنامج Winrar, ويمكنك تحميل الملف من خلال الموقع www.rarlab.com
بعد تحميل البرنامج
إذهب الى الملف المراد رفعه, ثم إضغط بالزر اليمين للفأرة (mouse), سوف تظهر لك قائمة منبثقة
إختر Add To Archive





سوف تظهر لك نافذه قم بإختيار Zip or Rar حسب إختيارك لصيغة الملف






بعدها إذهب الى Splite to Volumes وقم بإختيار 1.457,664-3.5'' كما في الصورة





ثم بعدها إضغط موافق لتتم عملية التقسيم





بعد عملية التقسيم, إذهب الى موقع الرفع وهو www.zupload.com
وقم برفع كل ملف على حدى.
هذا والله اعلى وأعلم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## motaz_95 (29 مايو 2006)

*كيفية رفع الملفات الى موقع Rapidshare*

أخواني في الله, هذا شرح لكيفية رفع الملفات على هذا الموقع
www.rapidshare.de
لقد قمت بشرحه في موضوع "كل ما تحتاجه من برامج التبريد وتكييف الهواء", ولكن حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع.
وتتم عملية الرفع كالآتي
1- إضغط على إستعراض Browse, كما في الصورة التالية




2- بعد الضغط, ستظهر لك نافذه تطلب منك تحديد الملف المراد رفعه, كما في الصورة التالية





3- بعد تحديد الملف, إضغط على رفع Upload, كما في الصورة التالية





4- سيظهر لك على نفس المتصفح عداد يوضح سعة الملف, والنسبة المكتملة من الرفع, كما في الصورة التالية





- بعد إتمام الرفع, ستظهر لك نافذه تؤكد إتمام الرفع, إضغط موافق, أنظر الصورة التالية





6- سيتم بعدها إعطائك رابطاً, كما في الصورة التالية قم بنسخه ووضعه في الموضوع الذي تشارك به




وفقنا الله وإياكم إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه​


----------



## motaz_95 (29 مايو 2006)

*كيفية تحميل الملفات من خلال موقع Rapidshare*

إخواني الكرام, تحية عطرة الى خير أمة أنزلت للناس, تحية عطرة الى أمة سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم,
أقدم لكم هذا الموضوع الهام, والذي قد عانى البعض منكم مشكلة كيفية تحميل الملفات من موقع Rapidshare, أولاً التعريف بالموقع, الموقع يستخدم لعمليات وضع الملفات على خادم Server الموقع, وبعد عملية الرفع تأخذ رابطاً, منه تقوم بوضعه في المواضيع المختلفة في المنتدى, حيث يتسنى للجميع الإستفادة منه.
ونبدأ شرح كيفية تحميل الملفات في حالة وجود روابط على هذا الموقع
1- بعد أن تقوم بالضغط على الرابط في موضوع ما, سوف يقوم الموقع بالفتح, وستظهر لك صفحة في آخرها جدول, قم بإختيار مجاناً أو Free, إنظر للصورة التالية





ثم ستظهر صفحة ثانية بها عد تنازلي, إنتظر فقط حتى ينتهى هذا العد, إنظر الصورة




ثم ستظهر مجموعة من الحروف الملونة, كما في الصورة التالية





أكتب تلك الحروف في المكان المخصص لها بحروف كبيرة, إنظر الصورة




بعد إدخال الحروف, إضغط على بداية التحميل أو Start Download, أنظر الصورة التالية




هذا وأسأل الله لي ولكم السداد والتوفيق​


----------



## ahmed mohamed (29 مايو 2006)

أخى فى الله.
كاتب هذا الرد مهندس ميكانيكا قوى خريج سنة 2000, عملت فى بلدى مصر مشرف ورشة صيانة فى احدى اكبر شركات المقاولات. ما كنت اتعامل مع الكومبيوتر والبرامج فى عملى اللهم الا بعض الاوتكاد كى اطلع على الاصدارات الحديثة لايمانى بانه اهم برنامج لأى مهندس.
تعلم أخى انه لا أمل لنا سوى أحدى فرص العمل فى دول الخليج كأى مهندس خريج ليس لديه حواسيب ووسايط للعمل الجيد فى بلادنا.
حصلت على فرصة وذهبت ابحث على عمل ووجدت عمل كرسام اوتوكاد براتب مديرى العام فى بلدى.وبدأت ابحث عن المساعدة.أتدرى من ساعدنى بفضل الله. أنه هذا الموقع المشرف الذى ينقل منه جميع المواقع الهندسية العربية مواضيعهم. والذى أن وجد فى خدمة الاجانب لمولوه وأصبح شغلهم الشاغل.فكما نحن عرب نهمل أشيائنا الاساسية ونجرى ونلهث وراء الموبايل والبلوتوث وبرامج الكام.
أخى العزيز..... أنا أعمل كاستشارى فى أحدى أكبر مكاتب التصميم فى الوطن العربى والعالم وهذا كله بفضل الله وبمجهودى والمواد التى انتقيتها من موقعكم.
انقل المواضيع المتعلقة بعملى فى تصميم المبانى (تكييف+مجارى+مياه+حريق) من موقعكم وعلى مدى عامين كاملين. ومنذ قليل قرأت ان هذا الموقع الممتازالذى اريده ان يمدنى ويمدك ويمد أخى وأخوتى وزملائى دوما بالمشاركات الفعالة والمناقشات الجيدة.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
أخى أريد المشاركة الفعالة وكفاية سلبيتى التى عاهدتها طوال سنتين أأخذ دون أن أعطي.
أخى أريد موقعا أخر غير هذا الملعونmegaupdowenload أو الrapidshaer لأنهم يعذبوننى فى التحميل وطوال أشهر يطلبون اشتراك ولا استطيع أن احمل منه.
أنا أريد موقع أمن ومجانى أعمل عليع أبلوود لأجميع المواضيع التى بحوزتى والغير متوفرة فى موقعنا هذا لوجه الله تعالى ولنصرة موقعنا ولشكر أخوتى المشرفين والأعضاء ولنجعلها دعوة للمشاركة وان كنتم تريدون بيع الموقع لا تنسونا وشاركونا الرأى.
أخيرا وليس أخرا.. كفانا سلبية..كلنا يد واحدة كعرب ومسلمين لكى نتطور ونبنى ونشيد.. ولعلمكم لدى زملائى مهندسيين من الفلبين واليابان يريدون تعلم العربية تدرون لماذا.. من أجل أن يستفيدوا بما لدينا هنا فى الموقع... هنا لست محتاجا لكى أدفع كى أنال...ولكن يجب أن أشارك أيضا كى أرد الجميل...


اخي الكريم احمد اشكرك على هذه الروح الطيبة 
و لقد قمت بحذف بعض الجمل من موضوعك لانها ليست صحيحة ولا ادري من اين عرفت مثل هذه المعلومة 

والشكر موصول والسلام ختام


----------



## motaz_95 (30 مايو 2006)

[BLINK] 
[GRADE="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]مع الشكر والتحية لمشرفنا العام المهندس [/GRADE]
[/BLINK]
السلااااااام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..

مساء الخير و المسرات ..

:15: 

الآن يمكن للأعضاء المسجلين ..
تحميل الملفات إلى 5 ميجا بايت من خلال المرفقات ..
تمت الزيادة للملفات ذات الامتداد zip و doc و pdf


----------



## mukarameng (30 مايو 2006)

الخ المشرف 
بارك الله فيك والله كنت اعاني من كيفية تحميل الملفات الرابد شير 
شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## alpha_beta (4 يونيو 2006)

there is an amazing website , with fast downlaod capacity and free and easy feature ... the website is www.filefactory.com
please try it .. it support uploads up to 500 megabyte .. yes .... it is really amazing

www.filefactory.com

just try it and you will never regret .. trust me
regards


----------



## الذكي (10 يونيو 2006)

*مفيد تجريبي*

السلام عليكم هذة تجربة عن كيفيية رفع الملفات ان شاء اللة لو نجحة ترو مني اشياء مفيدة:15:


----------



## omarbog4 (11 يونيو 2006)

[FRAME="10 70"] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
إخوتي الكرام : إن موقع rapidshare لم تصدف مرة استطعت فيها تنزيل كتب منه حتى ولو بعد ساعة أو ساعتين مش 60ثانية ... المهم وجدت موقع للتحميل هو : 

www.4shared.com 

ويسمح بتحميل 500 ميغا بايت لكل حساب كما ويسمح بنقل مش واحد ميغا ولا اتنين ولكن 25 ميغا بايت دفعة واحدة فإذا أردتم رفع كتب أو ملف وبأي صيغة فبالله عليكم إرفعوا عليه لأن rapidshare جنني :67: 

[/FRAME]​


----------



## omarbog4 (11 يونيو 2006)

[frame="10 70"] 
أخي الكريم معتز :
عملت ماقلته في طريقة سحب الملفات من رابدشير ونجحت جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا جزيلا لك 

[/frame]​


----------



## بوعبدالعزيز (14 يونيو 2006)

لسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الله يعطيكم العافيه ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم 
ارجو ايجاد حل لمشكله مده وضع الملفات لمده محدوده 
من لم يقوم بفتح الموقع في هذه المده لايستطيع تحميل الملف المراد تحمليه


----------



## تلميذ (30 يونيو 2006)

رجاء المساعدة إني أعاني من مشاكل كبيرة في تحميل المفات و الكتب


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (2 أغسطس 2006)

جزاءكم الله خيرا


----------



## عباس عبدالمطلوب (18 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## taysser (5 سبتمبر 2006)

شكر على المعلةمات القيمة :5: 

أقترح وضع هذه المعلومات ضمن معلومات تسجيل الأعضاء


----------



## م.أحمد محمد غالب (8 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا علي هذا الشرح الرائع.


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (8 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك......
موقع رائع لرفع الملفات...............[***]http://www.savefile.com/[/***]
يفضل ان تقومو بالتسجيل اولا.......


----------



## الحقيقي (11 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## محمود نبيل محمد (15 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اخواني والله لاني في احتياج بعض الكتب واني واللهلم توضح لي كيف اجد هذه الكتب وهي كتب في الرياضه الهندسيهmathmatical ENGEENERING


----------



## عماد 2005 (25 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ مصر تحية حب وتقدير 
لك الشكر على هذه الفكرة الرائعة
لتوفر بها العناء الذى نلاقيه فى تنزيل الملفات 
واتمنى ان يجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## fadasi (31 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخوة الاعزاء الشكر اجزله اسوقه اليكم وبالله التوفيق


----------



## عبدالكريم2 (2 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خير على التوضيح و الشرح.


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (5 ديسمبر 2006)

مجهود رائع


----------



## R.A.K (26 ديسمبر 2006)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## جواد كرم (7 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## msobhy98 (24 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع وربنا يتقبل منكم


----------



## أبو سعده (2 فبراير 2007)

*موقع يسمح لك برفع 25 جيجا*

أسم الموقع http://www.mediamax.com:80/


----------



## aljawad (3 فبراير 2007)

يعطيك العافية
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو فدا (3 فبراير 2007)

شكراا كثير


----------



## علي ياور (5 فبراير 2007)

اخوتي الاعزاء انا اشكركم جدا على المواقع التي اضفتوها لرفع الملفات واشكر الأخ العزيز الذي تطرق الى موضوع رفع الملفات لانه موضوع مهم جدا واني وبصراحة اول مشاركة كانت لي في هذا المنتدى كانت بتحميل سلسلة لشرح بنية وتركيب المحركات بالفديو عن طريق رفع الملفات بواسطة zupload ولكن للاسف محاولاتي جميعها بائت بالفشل بسب هذا الموقع وساقوم بمحاولت رفع الملفات باحد المواقع التي طرحتوها ولكم جزيل الشكر ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## motaz_95 (6 فبراير 2007)

try this one 
http://mihd.net/


----------



## riad_z3 (9 فبراير 2007)

مشكور على الموضوع اخي


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (20 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى بارك الله فيك


----------



## Karim07 (3 مارس 2007)

merci mon frère


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (12 مارس 2007)

الشكر لكل من اسهم في شرح طريقة رفع الملفات


----------



## طارق ابو العنيين (15 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## eng.osamaa (19 مارس 2007)

السلام كليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا" لكم اخواني الكرام وجزاكم الله خيرا"
اخوكم المهندس اسامة الخطيب


----------



## محسن علي (21 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك ولكن موقع:
www.4dhared.com
يسمح لك بنقل 1GB


----------



## محسن علي (21 مارس 2007)

ترجو الماعدة في موضوعي
Universal Joint In Car


----------



## أبو سعده (21 مارس 2007)

أبو سعده قال:


> أسم الموقع http://www.mediamax.com:80/


هل جربتم هذا الموقع ومن جربه يحبرني ان أعجبه أو لا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (23 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك انا نسختو عندي وي هجرب اعمل 
كل مره لما ابعت ملف كبير وما يمشي ا
سهل حاجه اعملها لما ما يمشي اطنش ولا اقول العيب في النت
شكرا ليك


----------



## ريمون عدلي (25 مارس 2007)

*كيف يمكن الحصول علي Browse*



motaz_95 قال:


> أخواني في الله, هذا شرح لكيفية رفع الملفات على هذا الموقع
> www.rapidshare.de
> لقد قمت بشرحه في موضوع "كل ما تحتاجه من برامج التبريد وتكييف الهواء", ولكن حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع.
> وتتم عملية الرفع كالآتي
> ...



دخل الموقع ولم اجد الرساله التي تعطي Browse / Upload جاتني رساله عاوزين الباصورد افدوني اعمل ايه......................................
تاني حاجه لو عاوز ابعتي مثلا فيديو انزلو علي الربيدشيب واخدوا منوا اذاي علشان ابعتو ميلا لي حد معين
شكـــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## شريفاس (28 مارس 2007)

_جزاكم الله كل خير على هذه المجهودات المقدمة_


----------



## ريمون عدلي (28 أبريل 2007)

نفسي افهم مشكله www.rapidshare.de ولماذا لا يفتح مباشره


----------



## e.amen (1 مايو 2007)

والله معلومات أكثر من رائعة لم أكن أعرف من هذه المعلومات أي شيء وإن شاء الله عن زيادة ومعلومات أكثر
thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:77: :77: :77: :77:


----------



## أحمدأحمدأحمد1 (4 مايو 2007)

اخي الكريم في البداية اشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود الأكثر من رائع وجزاك الله خيرا
واقول أن رفع ملف او مقاطع مرئية من قبلي في صيانة وتعليم اجزاء السيارة فسيكون فضله الكبير لك اخي الكريم
لأني حقيقة لم اكن اعلم عن كيفية رفع الملفات ولك الشكر الجزيل


----------



## أحمد67 (9 مايو 2007)

بــــــــــارك الـــاـــه فــيــكــم يـــاأخـــوانــــي وجــعــلــهــا الــاــه فـــي مــيــزان حـــســنـــاتـــكــم


----------



## المصرى30 (12 مايو 2007)

شكرا لكل من وضع معلومه فى هذا الموضوع

تحياتى وتقديرى للجميع . بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ductlator (17 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قلب الأحبة (8 يونيو 2007)

اعانك الله على مساعدة الغير
شكرا جزيلا 
مع خالص التحيات


----------



## casper_13_96 (11 يونيو 2007)

شكر خاص الى جميع المشرفين و الاعضاء


----------



## eyadjanneh (13 يونيو 2007)

الله يجزيكم الخير ...................
أخوكم إياد


----------



## المهندس ع (13 يونيو 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (13 يونيو 2007)

مشكوررررين أخواني 
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## كاظم عسكر (20 يونيو 2007)

اسعدني كلامك والله يا اخ ahmed mohamed وكانك في قلبي ---------- احسنت----- احسنت


----------



## eng_ahmade (6 يوليو 2007)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## محمد عمر (6 يوليو 2007)

*كيف احمل ملفات من موقع Rapidshare*

رأيت اخي طريقة رفع الملفات ولكن كيف استطيع تحميل ملفات خصوصا الفيديو والبرامج من المنتدى


----------



## احمد1970 (25 يوليو 2007)

الله يعطيكم العافيه ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## احمد1970 (25 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز


----------



## احمد1970 (25 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد1970 (25 يوليو 2007)

مزيدا من الابداع والتآلق


----------



## زهرة القمر (26 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الف شكر على الجواب الرائع الذي ارسلتموه وممنونة منك جدا يامهندس شكري بارك الله فيك
وان شاءالله ساعمل بها باذن الله تعالى 
ولكم مني كامل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## نعمان حمدى (18 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (18 سبتمبر 2007)

ارجو تجربه www.mediafire.com


----------



## معروف خليفة (11 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا للنصائح الغالية والقيمة بإفادتها


----------



## memo star (20 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخوى


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (20 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاااااااااكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## casper_13_96 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

رجاء التوضيح اكثر


----------



## casper_13_96 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

وتحديد افضل و اسهل المواقع التى يتم عليها الرفع


----------



## casper_13_96 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

MIHD.NET
الموقع ده جميل جدا


----------



## فرح ال (3 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية على المجهود الرائع والى الامام ان شاء الله


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (8 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورين جميعا

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مستقبل (8 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الان سرت معلم في رفع الملفات:77:


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (9 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير وبارك فيكم


----------



## الميكانيكا (28 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورين على هذه المعلومات


----------



## محمد سلطان علي (15 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفعكم ونفع بكم


----------



## مهندس احمد غازى (24 فبراير 2008)

شكراااااااا


----------



## ELAMRA (3 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اخي على هده المعلومات


----------



## الاسمدة الجنوبية (30 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم ولحميع الاخوة على هذا الشرح الحميل


----------



## الاسمدة الجنوبية (30 مايو 2008)

*كيف سيكون شكل العالم بدون المهندسين*

اخواني الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذه بعض الصور لحالة العالم التي سيكون عليها لولاكم


----------



## الاسمدة الجنوبية (30 مايو 2008)

*المزيد من الصور*

وهذه ايضا مزيد من صور العالم بدون المهندسين


----------



## أبوظافر (15 يونيو 2008)

يعطيكم ربي العافية ويسهل أمووركم ................


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (15 يونيو 2008)

هذا البرنامج رائع لرفع الملفات بسهولة على النت

برنامج يرفع الملفات على مواقع الرفع

http://www.zshare.net/download/13666096b677ccf5/


----------



## أبوظافر (28 يوليو 2008)

يسلمووووووووووووو


----------



## فهد الفهاد (9 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات الرائعه


----------



## محمود نبيل محمد (11 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdalmuis kamil (9 يناير 2010)

كل الشكرو التقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدير


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (9 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## brahimfg (28 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## brahimfg (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم
وبارك الله فيك
صلى الله على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## Engr.layla (7 أكتوبر 2011)

motaz_95 قال:


> أخواني في الله, هذا شرح لكيفية رفع الملفات على هذا الموقع
> 
> www.rapidshare.de
> لقد قمت بشرحه في موضوع "كل ما تحتاجه من برامج التبريد وتكييف الهواء", ولكن حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع.
> ...


 شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررا ياهندسة


----------



## mam2022 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا على هذه المعلومة................. افادكم الله


----------



## خرطط (8 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا


----------

